# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Editado

## winehouse

Editado

----------


## ismago

la practica hace al maestro  :Wink:

----------


## Solitude

Es cierto que, como dice el compañero, la práctica hace al maestro. Pero también es cierto que siempre existe una predisposición natural a aprender con más facilidad aquello que nos gusta. Así nos destacamos jugando al fútol, otros al ajedrez y aun otros como diseñador@s de moda. Mucho, por tanto, tiene que ver cuánto nos guste una cosa para aprenderla con más o menos telentosidad. 

De todas formas la magia te da muchas alternativas para desarrollarla. Quizás haya quién no se sienta muy capaz de aprender técnicas que requieran habilidad (nunca hay que menospreciarse) pero sí se sienta poseedor de una gran facilidad y capacidad para utilizar su inteligencia. Estoy seguro que aquí hay mucha gente metida muy de lleno en el mundo de la magia que te podría dar muchos y buenos ejemplos de magos que se han hecho famosos... más que por su habilidad... por su gran inteligencia. Para mí Tamariz es un claro ejemplo de ello... ¡¡CASI NADA!!

Un saludo.......

----------


## Arkite

Pues por mi experiencia propia en otros campos si,influye mucho la habilidad de esa persona para lo que practique.
Evidentemente la parctica y la constancia lo es todo en casi todas las cosas,pero si es verdad creo yo que una persona que ya de por si tenga esa chispa dentro para eso que este haciendo en cuestion a practicas parejas se decantara la balanza para el que mejor se le de.

Pero vamos,que cuanta gente con la habilidad necesaria no llegara a nada en la magia por no tener constancia y dejarlo de lado....y si uno que se le de peor no lo deja pasara a ese otro como una bala,asi que adelante se te de como se te de.Lo que importa es tener ilusion por ello.

----------


## esgatell

Mucha gente sabe pintar y dibujar muy bien y no son grandes pintores: tienen técnica pero no tienen talento. Se dedicarán a rotular carteles pero no serán genios de la pintura. En la magia pasa igual. Hay que dominar la técnica a la perfección pero para ser un artista hay que tener talento, es decir: inteligencia, cultura, sentido estético, etc.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo no estoy para nada de acuerdo. De hecho, el último reply parece un dogma, y va totalmente en contra de lo que la mayoría de los magos pensamos sobre la magia.




> En la magia pasa igual. Hay que dominar la técnica a la perfección pero para ser un artista hay que tener talento, es decir: inteligencia, cultura, sentido estético, etc.


La gente confunde, o simplemente hablar por hablar a veces. Y muchas veces ni piensa las palabras que dicen: talento!!!

¿Qué es tener talento?

¿Qué es el talento?

Inteligencia? No, eso es inteligencia, si la inteligencia fuese talento, la llamaríamos talento, no inteligencia.

Cultura? No, eso es cultura, si la cultura fuese talento, la llamaríamos talento, no cultura.

Sentido estético? Cagate lorito, idem de lo anterior, pero precisamente hay magos que han triunfado sin un sentido de lo estético (de hecho muchas veces son antiestéticos al 100%).

El talento es la CANTIDAD o POTENCIAL que se tiene para desarrollar, leed bien, *DESARROLLAR* una aptitud o habilidad. NO tiene nada que ver con otros factores, simplemente el trabajo. Eso es TALENTO. El que tu puedas, de manera TOTALMENTE INDIVIDUAL, desarrollar ALGO.

Y eso, amigos míos, los tenemos TODOS. En mayor o menor medida, pero todos. Y el talento CRECE, no es algo que de la noche a la mañana se tenga y ahí queda fijo, va unido a la experiencia, a veces. Un mago, cantante, actor, pintor, tendrá más capacidad para desarrollar una técnica o un trabajo en su parcela, si ha realizado trabajos previos.

La pregunta era clara, ¿es necesario cierto TALENTO para la MAGIA? Pues claro, siempre y cuando sepas lo que SIGNIFICA TALENTO. Otra cosa es la GENIALIDAD. Que es lo que confunde la gente, la genialidad con el talento.

Los genios raras veces triunfan por GENIALIDADES, más bien triunfan por la dupla GENIALIDAD-TRABAJO.

A ver si de una vez entendemos, que los GENIOS no son genios porque sí. Porque les haya tocado la GORDA, o porque un gen hace una finta y se mete donde no debe, o de repente unas neuronas se reunen en un punto y flash...

Los genios *como todo en la vida* son 100% puro TRABAJO.

Yo he visto a Tamariz intentar algo NUEVO, y hacerlo ESTREPITOSAMENTE MAL. He visto a Pepe hacer cosas que era para mirar a otro lado, y a tantos otros... porque lo primero es el TRABAJO. Cuando trabajas, usando la INTELIGENCIA, apoyándote en tu VAGAJE CULTURAL, entonces empiezas a hacerlo mejor.

Talento para la magia? El mismo que para la cocina o para cualquier cosa.

Más bien diría que lo necesario para la magia es OBSESIÓN y AMOR. De nada sirve tener unas manos privilegiadas si luego llega otro por tu lado con deficiencias técnicas pero que le mete 10 veces más horas de trabajo que el de las manos privilegiadas... el genio será el del trabajo, no el que domina algo en 0.2.

En fin, Serafín, que el talento es el talento, y las otras cosas, son otras cosas, hablemos con propiedad por favor.

----------


## esgatell

¿Entonces es mejor pintor un rotulista que Picasso?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¿Entonces es mejor pintor un rotulista que Picasso?


Que absurdo por favor.

En fin, que el que quiera entender, que entienda.

Gabi no VIVE de la Magia. Es PROFESIONAL de otros temas. ¿Acaso no es mejor que muchos "triunfadores" de la Magia?

En fin.

Y sí, un rotulista puede ser mejor que Picasso. Tu profesión, o con qué te ganas la vida, no determina nunca tu calidad para hacer otras cosas.

Por esa regla de tres, nadie seríamos válidos para nada, ¿si siempre va a haber alguien mejor? En fin.

Y qué manía con "es mejor qué". Se habla de ser válido. En el arte no hay MEJORES ni PEORES, sino gente que LLEGA a otra gente, o que NO LLEGA.

Lo que más duele es leer esas cosas, de gente que simplemente por si situación geográfica o si idioma, puede beber directamente de alguien como Arturo de Ascanio. Y no lo digo por sus aportes, sino por QUIEN era Arturo de Ascanio. Un rotulista...

Puffff, cuánto me queda por aprender.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

A favor de MJ (im Jai)  :117:  m´ha gustaoo

Pues eso, no aporto nada nuevo. Considero que, en la rama a la que te dediques, el trabajo es fundamental para llegar a lo más alto. Te puede resultar más o menos complicado respecto a otras personas, pero a base de esfuerzo se puede conseguir todo.

Recuerda, 
*
La práctica lleva a la perfección... 
...excepto en la ruleta rusa*

 :Wink1:

----------


## Voidmain

Voy a hacer el papel de cizañero  :Wink1: 

Primero para MJJMarkos.




> ¿Qué es el talento?
> 
> Inteligencia? No, eso es inteligencia, si la inteligencia fuese talento, la llamaríamos talento, no inteligencia.


La RAE discrepa contigo, MJJMarkos...




> talento.
> 
> (Del lat. talentum, y este del gr. τάλαντον, plato de la balanza, peso).
> 
> 1. m. inteligencia (‖ capacidad de entender).
> 
> 2. m. aptitud (‖ capacidad para el desempeño o ejercicio de una ocupación).
> 
> 3. m. Persona inteligente o apta para determinada ocupación.
> ...


Ahora le toca a Ricky :P




> Te puede resultar más o menos complicado respecto a otras personas, pero a base de esfuerzo se puede conseguir todo.


Bueno, aquí solo puedo aportar una opinion de lo más subjetiva.
Me parece que es erronea esa afirmación por culpa del "todo" final :P.

Si bien es cierto que con esfuerzo puedes lograr unos objetivos, sin vocación, aptitud, talento, inteligencia, o como lo quieras llamar, sólo alcanzarás un nivel mediocre dentro de ese campo. 
No voy a discutir sobre si el "talento" (entrecomillado a partir de ahora) es adquirido o innato, que de eso ya se encargan otros. 
Lo que está claro es que cada persona tiene el potencial para de dominar ciertos campos mejor que otros. Los hay que tienen gusto a la hora de combinar colores, una facilidad para aprender idiomas, o una constitución apta para trabajar en la forja.


Y respondiendo a la pregunta del post... no, no creo que haga falta "talento" para desempeñar ninguna actividad. Como dicen, con constancia puedes lograr realizar magia de una forma aceptable, incluso buena. Y quien dice magia, dice punto de cruz.

----------


## Ricky Berlin



----------


## MJJMarkos

Pues sí, la RAE internetera discrepa conmigo; y yo discrepo con ella, la Wiki no:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talento

Y la RAE de mi casa, no tiene la afección de inteligencia. Claro que tampoco es que sea "lo último" en cuanto a actualidad. Claro que la RAE tampoco se aclara mucho muchas veces. De hecho en mi diccionario de sinónimos tampoco aparece. Y a poco que pienses te das cuenta que no encaja. Cuanto más inteligente, más talento? Falso. Einstein no tenía talento para muchas cosas, y probablemente ha sido uno de los grandes cerebros. 

Habla de inteligencia como la capacidad de entender, es decir, en un nivel BAJO.

Talento para un deporte exige inteligencia? Hombre la inteligencia necesaria para entender que para que la pelota vaya para no se donde le tienes que patear en no se qué ángulo, etc, etc, etc...

Talento para la música? Exige inteligencia? Y los sindrome de down que tocan a Bach y a Mozart.

En fin, que sí, que pareces el cizañero xD :D , pero en el fondo no lo has sido. Si lees el reply verás que habla de inteligencia como si hubiese que ser un portento. Y tener cultura (vamos... pa mear), etc, etc...

Si lees mi reply te das cuenta de que la capacidad para desarrollar o entender algo es el talento. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con ser muy inteligente. Hombre... tampoco hay que ser encefalograma plano (un saludo para todos los que tenemos encefalograma plano desde aquí!!! [siempre me ha hecho ilusión])

Se dijo (el autor del reply) que el talento era INTELIGENCIA, CULTURA, ni inteligencia, ni cultura, voidmain. Fíjate la matización de la RAE.




> 1. m. inteligencia (‖ capacidad de entender).


Capacidad de ENTENDER. No habla de la inteligencia como algo desarrollado como nadie. Ni que los que no son inteligentes no puedan. Sino que con tener un nivel de inteligencia básico (capacidad de entender...) ya se tiene TALENTO. De todas las afecciones de inteligencia, sólo la relaciona con la primera.




> Inteligencia:
> 
> 1. f. Capacidad de entender o comprender.
> 
> 2. f. Capacidad de resolver problemas.
> 
> 3. f. Conocimiento, comprensión, acto de entender.
> 
> 4. f. Sentido en que se puede tomar una sentencia, un dicho o una expresión.
> ...


Cuando sabemos que hay gente más inteligente que nosotros, y sin embargo la capacidad de entender la tenemos por igual. No sé, yo creía que estaba ante gente inteligente y que escribía y la gente que me lee en el otro lado entiende bien, pero parece que no (toma voidmain!!!!! xDDD [era en plan coña esta frase completa eh!!!]): la inteligencia para entender algo o comprender algo es TALENTO según la RAE. Pero ser inteligente también es saber de física, hacer deducciones matemáticas, resolver problemas. A eso me refería, a que no es necesario ese nivel de inteligencia.

Hay muchos magos muuuuuuuuy inteligentes (cerebritos) que como magos son PATÉTICOS (y lo tienen todo, carisma, buena dicción, inteligencia, cultura, buenas manos), y otros que siendo más "discretitos" intelectualmente hablando, son JOYAS. Casa para ti voidmain ahí la inteligencia con el talento. La diferencia es que uno tiene capacidad de desarrollo para la magia, y el otro NO. Y ambos pueden currar muchísimo eh!, pero uno desarrolla y el otro NO. Y el que desarrolla sin embargo no es tan inteligente en otros aspectos.




> Y respondiendo a la pregunta del post... no, no creo que haga falta "talento" para desempeñar ninguna actividad. Como dicen, con constancia puedes lograr realizar magia de una forma aceptable, incluso buena. Y quien dice magia, dice punto de cruz.


Esto es lo único que te salva de que no te diga ·$%·$%$·@3$@~#@|!!! xD

Yo voy más allá, se puede ser MUY BUENO, y destacar, sin necesidad de tener el talento.

Llega a todo? Pues ahí estás en lo cierto, a TODO en TODO es imposible, pero en TODO lo que se dedique uno, sí que se puede conseguir un nivel aceptable.

----------


## FRAN QUER

yo al respecto recomiendo leer el articulo de tommy wonder en sus libros maravillas.Habla exactamente de ese tema,del talento.

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Entonces es mejor pintor un rotulista que Picasso?


¿Es que acaso Picasso no DESARROLLÓ nada?
Los historiadores del arte (y tengo dos de ellos por padres) suelen estar de acuerdo en que desarrolló él solito una técnica, un estilo y un modo totalmente nuevo de representar y ver las dimensiones de la realidad. Cuatro cosas. Y lo mismo podría decirse de la mayoría de los pintores más célebres de la historia del arte.
Compáralo con el mejor rotulista que conozcas y dime dónde observas tú más talento.

----------


## MJJMarkos

A ver que nadie me confunda, nadie ha dicho que un rotulista, o el mejor rotulista, fuese más talentoso que Picasso, lo que se quiere decir es que el grado de éxito que se ha tenido o se tiene, no va en función de tu profesión.

Se puede ser un grandioso mago, y no ser profesional de ello. Eso quería decir.

Aunque Némesis, no me ha quedado claro para quien iba tu quote.

Aunque hablando de Picasso yo me refería a que es tan GENIO no por inteligente, ni por culto, sino por esa capacidad que tuvo para desarrollar su pintura. Dudo que Picasso fuese un cerebrito, en su campo seguro que sí era bueno, pero no en todos. Dudo que Picasso fuese el culmen de la cultura hecho hombre, pero tendría una buena base. Pero de lo que no dudo es que detrás de Picasso lo que hay es CURRO. Trabajo. Y talento (transformar sus actitudes, mediante ese trabajo, en algo grande).

----------


## Némesis

¿No lo has visto? Para lo que decía esgatell.

----------


## esgatell

Creo que hay que leer mi réplica: digo eso precisamente. Un artista tiene que tener la técnica dominada pero eso sólo no basta, además hay que tener talento. Un dibujante puede tener mucha técnica y ningún talento. Picasso lo tenía, Tamariz lo tiene; sin embargo muchos grandes dibujantes o técnicos de la magia no lo tienen, disponen de la técnica pero no saben crear una obra de arte.

----------


## eidanyoson

Antes que nada, estoy de acuerdo en que el trabajo ayuda muchísimo a destacar en cualquier tema, pero... en fin, siento discrepar en algo. El talento no es trabajo. No sólo trabajo quiero decir.
 Por ejemplo, ahí tenéis a Gioacchino Rossini, uno de los personajes más vagos de la historia, y, sin embargo un músico genial, capaz de crear algo como "El Barbero de Sevilla". Tenía "un talento innato" para la música y no trabajó un pimiento.
 Es sólo porque me ha gustado lo de la cicaña, conste  :D  :D  :D

----------


## iscariote

Cuando todavía no está definida la inteligencia veo que hay gente que controla perfectamente el término. Las personas con puntuaciones bajas en los tests de inteligencia que tienen una gran habilidad para una sola cosa en concreto (música, dibujo) son las menos; de hecho el fenómeno incluso tiene nombre y no es para nada un ejemplo válido para generalizar.

Se dice de una persona que tiene talento cuando se le notan unas habilidades especiales para una determinada disciplina. El talento, por tanto, ha de ser algo innato, porque sino todos tendríamos talento y no tendría sentido la frase "tiene talento este chico" xD. Por lo tanto lo que desarrollamos con el entrenamiento y el estudio no es el talento. 

Rayada filosófica off.

----------


## popt

Pues yo estoy con Markos...

Lo que no entiendo es que hacéis sinónimo de trabajo la técnica, y no tiene nada que ver.

Para desarrollar un arte (o cualquier otra cosa en la vida) hay que trabajarlo.  Gioacchino Rossini igual tenía música todo el rato en la cabeza u oía una pieza y seguía el compás, los instrumentos, las escalas... eso es trabajar, tal vez no parezca muy laborioso si te sale de forma automática pero sigue siendo trabajo.

Sobre Picasso ¿crees que él trabajó sólo la técnica? precisamente Miguel Gómez (ahora que es el tema principal con su gran libro) comentaba que fue a una exposición del Guernica y que se quedó alucinado al ver los cientos de bocetos que había realizado Picasso de una pequeña flor que aparece en el cuadro... Picasso trabajaría la técnica pero también trabajó esa flor hasta que le gustó, y así con cada detalle de cada cuadro... y esto no tiene nada que ver con la técnica.  Decir que él es así de bueno sólo por el talento es desprestigiar su trabajo y todo el tiempo que dedicó a él.

Decir que Tamariz es un genio porque tiene talento es tirar por el suelo la inmensa cantidad de horas que dedica a la magia cada día.

Y te aseguro que si una persona, quien sea, tiene tantísimo amor por la magia como Tamariz y dedica la misma salvaje cantidad de horas de intensísimo estudio y práctica, será tan bueno como él.

----------


## Némesis

Suscribo casi todo lo dicho por tí, pero (y eso es una opinión que no se fundamenta en absolutamente nada) intuyo que el talento tiene una pizca de innato.

----------


## popt

> intuyo que el talento tiene una pizca de innato.


Por seguir discrepando un poco  :Wink: 

Según un profesor que tuve (catedrático de psicología) la diferencia entre el ser humano y el resto de animales es que no tiene conocimiento innato, todo lo que aprende es por imitación.

No hay que confundir impulsos con instintos, el ser humano no tiene instintos por tanto no puede ser que alguien pinte así de forma innata.

Ahora, sí puede ser (aquí te doy un poco de razón) que una persona tenga desarrollada fisiológicamente más una parte del cerebro, o que utilice más neuronas de esa región y que por tanto tenga una facilidad superior en ciertos temas.  Aunque también creo que si uno tiene una mayor dificultad se puede suplir con un mayor trabajo  :Smile1: 

Salu2

PD: Al final nunca volví a ir a Andorra...

----------


## ignoto

Lo que si que ayuda un montón, aunque no es imprescindible, es tener carisma.
No sé la definición de carisma (el diccionario lo tengo en casa y con la RAE por "interné" no me aclaro) pero lo que quiero decir es esa cualidad de una persona que hace que te resulte atractiva nada mas verla, pero no en el sentido estético.
Es esa sensación que te provoca una persona que hace que te "caiga bien" sin conocerla.
No sé si me explico pero eso parece que funciona.

----------


## Némesis

> Ahora, sí puede ser (aquí te doy un poco de razón) que una persona tenga desarrollada fisiológicamente más una parte del cerebro, o que utilice más neuronas de esa región y que por tanto tenga una facilidad superior en ciertos temas.  Aunque también creo que si uno tiene una mayor dificultad se puede suplir con un mayor trabajo 
> 
> Salu2
> 
> PD: Al final nunca volví a ir a Andorra...


Quizás eso explicaría que Syd Barret fuera capaz de descifrar los acordes de una melodía cuando sonaba al revés.

PD: ¡Mamonceteeeeee!

----------


## Voidmain

Vamos a enrevesar un poco mas el tema...

Ignoto ha aportado un dato interesate a la discusión. El carisma como herramienta para la magia. Pero vamos un paso más allá.

La pregunta era si resulta necesario tener "talento" para la magia. ¿Pero que tipo de talento? ¿Manipulativo? ¿Escénico? ¿Narrativo?.
Y siguiendo con el comentario de ignoto, ¿podemos considerar el carisma como un "talento"?. 
Si el "talento" es fruto del trabajo y la respuesta a la pregunta anterior es afirmativa, ¿sería posible entonces adquirir el carisma mediante un entrenamiento y disciplina?.

Ahí queda eso para quien quiera seguir retorciendo el asunto  :Wink1:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Jo, ¡qué tema más chulo!.

Pues voy a ponerme del lado de Markos y de Popt (¡qué sorpresa  :D ). Mi opinión: todo lo que estamos llamando talento aquí se consigue trabajándolo. Me ha encantado la opinión de Popt, en la que afirma que pensar en que todo lo que tiene gente como Tamariz o Miguel Gómez, es casi despreciar las miles y miles de horas de trabajo que le habrán echado encima.

El talento se basa en el trabajo, pero claro, el problema creo que viene desde la intervención de voidmain (que me caes fenomenal, chavalote) en la que compara el talento con la inteligencia, y es que esto no es así, pero vamos, para nada. Aunque si es cierto que cuando hablas con alguien que tiene "talento" para cualquier actividad, suele parecernos alguien muy inteligente, y no tiene porque serlo (al menos en tanta medida) sino que está hablándonos de un tema sobre el que ha estudiado, ha trabajado durante muchos y muchos años y claro, ahora se le nota.

Luis, ¡que cierto es lo que comenta Miguel Gómez en su DVD sobre el Guernica! (Markos, al final me lo compré   :Wink:  ). Es que todo está basado en el trabajo.

Pero es que ahora estáis hablando de carisma, y el carisma también se puede obtener trabajándolo (ahora os echaréis encima de esta opinión, pero vamos, que me la reflanfinfla.... vamos, que me da igual  :twisted: ), por tanto es un talento más, entendiéndolo como algo que se trabaja. Y no me digáis que no se puede aprender el carisma, porque os aseguro que se puede trabajar, y muchísimas pautas para las presentaciones (de cualquier tipo, un juego de magia o una presentación del último software sobre motores de procesos en Java) hablan sobre la forma en la que se puede trabajar ese carisma. El carisma tiene sus pautas, que se pueden estudiar, y como tales, pueden ser trabajadas en la personalidad propia y puestas a disposición del fin que uno quiera, ya sea hablar en público, caerle bien a las amistades o incluso intentar ligar con una chica. Y si alguien no me cree, que venga a mis clases sobre "Relaciones en el equipo de trabajo", y se lo demuestro.

Pero claro, si confundimos la inteligencia con el talento podemos caer en el error de confundir el talento con una predisposición para una actividad física o mental. Y es que no es la misma cosa. Una predisposición te puede ayudar en el camino al talento, pero no significa que directamente sea lo mismo. Hablemos de ejemplos concretos: el hermano de un amigo mío, jamás en su vida había hecho nada relacionado con el atletismo, un día se va con los amigos a hacer el tonto en la pista, lo ve el entrenador y flipa, a los tres meses el chaval es campeón en su categoría de salto de longitud en Andalucía, y estaba haciendo exhibiciones con Yago Lamela. ¿Tenía el chaval talento?, no, tenía una predisposición física espectacular, pero no la trabajó, y en un par de meses más se aburrió y lo dejó (como muchas otras cosas que ha hecho), no llegó a tener talento.

Total: talento no es igual a inteligencia; y una predisposición de cualquier tipo permite allanar un poco el camino.

Por cierto, no me acuerdo a quien he leído que su profesor le decía que el ser humano no tiene instintos,   :Wink:  , para empezar, por cada profesor que te diga eso, te encuentro a otro, con otra escuela detrás que afirma lo contrario respecto a cualquier tema referente a la conducta humana. Por último, cualquiera que diga eso, no tiene un bebé, que te aseguro que te sirve para comprender lo que son los instintos del hombre, o de la mujer.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

El propio Wenceslao Ciuró, siendo cura él, dice que si no te llaman las musas de algún modo... mal andas. Y yo estoy de acuerdo con él. Algo tiene que haber, ya sea habilidad manual, inteligencia, desparpajo, ... o las tres juntas.

----------


## eidanyoson

> el hermano de un amigo mío, jamás en su vida había hecho nada relacionado con el atletismo, un día se va con los amigos a hacer el tonto en la pista, lo ve el entrenador y flipa, a los tres meses el chaval es campeón en su categoría de salto de longitud en Andalucía, y estaba haciendo exhibiciones con Yago Lamela. ¿Tenía el chaval talento?, no, tenía una predisposición física espectacular, pero no la trabajó, y en un par de meses más se aburrió y lo dejó (como muchas otras cosas que ha hecho), no llegó a tener talento.


 Yo creo que es al revés, el chico lo que SI tenía era talento para el deporte, lo que no hizo fue trabajarlo. Creo que os confundís con eso.
 Precisamente me temo que el talento tiene mucho que ver con esas aptitudes destacadas por que sí en ti, o esa región cerebral más activa o como demonios se os antoje llamarlo. Lo que es cierto es que puedes tener un talento enorme para, por ejemplo, esculpir, pero no trabajarlo y no ser nada ni nadie en tu vida (escultóricamente hablando).

 Dicho de otra manera:

 Con talento - trabajo= Nada.

 Sin talento + trabajo = Destacado

 Con talento + Trabajo= Genio.

 Los genios lo son porque, además de tener talento, se lo curran, de una manera u otra. Sin talento nunca hubieran sido genios.

 Dicho de otra manera, en este foro, somos un montón de personas las que amamos  la magia, y algunos se la trabajan muchísimo, y empiezan a destacar. Pero, sólo unos pocos, los menos (2 o 3), además de trabajar tienen suficiente talento como para marcar un antes y un después. Esa es la diferencia.

 Ejemplo, Jorge Blas. Trabaja y destaca, pero no tiene talento (lo siento, pero es cierto).
 Ejemplo, Tamariz, trabaja, destaca, pero además tiene talento, es un genio (pese a quien pese).

 Por mucho que trabajes en la pintura, por mucho mucho que lo hagas, si no tienes talento no serás Da Vinci (aunque a lo mejor si puedes ser Elmir DeHory)

----------


## ignoto

¿Quien es Elmir nosequé?

----------


## eidanyoson

Uno de los mejores falsificadores de la historia, tanto, que ahora sus falsificaciones e venden en subastas por millones  :D 

 En España tienes a Antonio Viñuela, por ejemplo...

 (lo que si tienen es talento para la falsificación jeje)

----------


## letang

Como hemos visto, ni si quiera el DRAE sirve para dar una definición muy completa de lo que es el talento.

Aquí cada uno está dando su "opinión" sobre lo que es, y algunos piensan llevar más razón que otros cuando no se cita ninguna fuente que defina ampliamente el concepto.

Así que creo que sería interesante aportar definiciones que partan de la etimología y/o que sean más profundas para llegar a un concenso, y mejor que esto lo hagan los entendidos en la materia.

Os dejo un link bastante extenso sobre qué es el talento y su diferencia con la superdotación escrito por un estudiante de último curso de psicología.

http://www.terra.es/personal/asstib/talento.htm

----------


## rafa cama

> Con talento - trabajo= Nada.
> 
>  Sin talento + trabajo = Destacado.
> 
>  Con talento + Trabajo= Genio.


Esto refleja tan a la perfección mis ideas al respecto, que no tengo nada que añadir.

Saludines.

----------


## morfeostar

Creo recordar que leí estas frases en palabras del Maestro Ascanio en el primer volumen de la Magia de Ascanio, el cual citaba a dos genios, cada uno en su materia:

Ramón y Cajal: "El estudio sustituye al talento, o mejor dicho, el estudio crea talento"

Thomas Edison: "El genio se compone de un diez por ciento de inspiración, y un noventa por ciento de transpiración"

Ahí quedan estas perlas para que cada uno las asimile como su realidad se lo permita.

Un abrazo

----------


## Rodia

como mi padre siempre me ha dicho: todo el mundo nace con alguna habilidad especial lo que es dificil es descubrirla.
yo creo que si se necesitan bastantes cosas para hacer magia. un juego lo puede aprender cualquiera pero el teson de verte frustrado por un movimiento y no desistir hasta lograrlo no lo tiene todo el mundo, basicamente porque para tener ese tesón debes amar el problema para poder solucionarlo.
para mi eso es lo mas importante, porque la habilidad se gana con el tiempo.
otra cosa que diferencia a un mago de un gran mago es su interactuacion con el publico y su puesta en escena, y amigos con eso se nace. puedes mejorarlo pero...
como ejemplo pongo a los "dos" protagonistas de "el truco final". el gran danton era considerado el mejor *ARTISTA* y anger como el mejor mago.

----------


## Calion

Saltandome muchos comentarios...
si no me equivoco, Ascanio en el capitulo "Como estudiar Magia" toca el tema del talento de una forma muy particular escribo las dos primeras lineas para ver si alguien recuerda...

"El Talento es lo que se hace con las dotes, cómo las manejamos, cómo las ponemos incandescentes, al rojo vivo, para que den de si todo lo que pueden  (...)"

Más adelante al transcurso del capitulo retoma nuevamente el tema y asi, yo por lo menos me doy cuenta de cosas en que tiene razon..   :Lol:  

Espero haber ayudado..
Saludos!

----------


## Trus

Claro que si.

la constancia hace al maestro, pero, siempre hay algunos que pueden progresar a más velocidad que otros.

pero...¿hablamos de manos?
-yo creo que no, no es por este aspecto, sino por otros.

¿hablamos de inteligencia?
si, y lo siento mucho, unos son más listos que otros.
es verdad, todos podemos tocar una guitarra si nos ponemos a ello, todos podemos ser grandes magos si nos ponemos a ello, pero el virtuosismo, el don,sólo lo tienen algunos.
me asombra tamariz, por ejemplo, no es que mejor habilidad de manos tiene, y sin embargo, tiene el don.

----------


## AceOfSpades

el talento no son manos.

el talento es cerebro.

hay que ilusionar a la mente. Para mí, si el efecto es achacable a la habilidad del mago, la sorpresa no es tan fuerte. No quiero decir esto que la habilidad esté de más, pero considero que entre un juego en el que no parezca haber rastro de habilidad y otro en el que sí, seguramente que el público quede más sorprendido con el segundo.

----------


## magikko

No se necesita, de hecho, no se necesita nada para aprender, pero hay quien puede mejor y hay quien no.


Como el dibujo: hay personas que sin haber ido a alguna escuela hacen maravillas con un lapiz, y los demás, hacemos garabatos.


Podemos ir a la misma escuela de dibujo y esforzarnos igual: El hará maravillas y yo haré dibujos de calidad, aun que un dia, talves yo igual haga una maravilla  :twisted: 


Saludos.

----------


## Nether

A ver, creo que lo más importante a la hora de aprender magia es la constancia. Es el ingrediente básico. Puedes ser Einstein, puedes guapo, puedes ser feo, puedes tener dos dientes de oro, pero sin constancia, acabarás frustrado y dejando la cosa a medias.

Una vez que se tiene constancia, se pueden aprender diversas técnicas y con la práctica perfeccionarlas, llegando a un nivel infalible. Pero aquí acaba el pan para todos. Hay ciertas aptitudes inherentes a cada uno, que afectan de una forma u otra a tu capacidad como mago:¡, como por ejemplo:

-Puedes tener la técnica más brillante del mundo, pero si tienes miedo escénico, pues mucha gente se quedará sin ver tu brillante magia, y acabarás actuando para tí delante del espejo. Incluso puede que no te de pánico actuar en público, pero puede que seas más aburrido que un campeonato de Curling, lo cual no es muy bueno que digamos.

-Una vez aprendidas las técnicas, llega la hora de desarrollar tus propias versiones, tus rutinas, etc, y aquí entra un factor clave, y es la creatividad de cada uno. La creatividad de un mago es vital para diferenciarse de otros, y sobre todo, marcar la diferencia, aplicando esa creatividad a sus rutinas.

En fin, que si la técnica, perfeccionada a base de constancia, determinase tu capacidad como mago, cualquier persona con cantidades ingentes de maña podría acabar siendo Arturo de Ascanio II, y ya sabemos que con sólo constancia no va a pasar.

Concluyendo, hay ciertas cualidades personales, como son el desparpajo, la creatividad, carisma, etc, que influyen todas y cada una de ellas a la hora de evaluarte como mago.

----------


## rafa cama

> Concluyendo, hay ciertas cualidades personales, como son el desparpajo, la creatividad, carisma, etc, que influyen todas y cada una de ellas a la hora de evaluarte como mago.


Y todas ellas pueden llegar a desarrollarse mediante ejercicios, trabajo, consejos de entendidos, etc.

O eso, o los cursos de creatividad (por ejemplo) son el timo del siglo.

Ojo, no de la noche al día, pero con esfuerzo pueden trabajarse.

O eso creo yo.

----------


## Nether

Yo ahí difiero. Lógicamente todo puede ser ejercitado y mejorado, pero hay cosas que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.

El miedo escénico, hay niveles y niveles, y tal vez a base de terapia de shock se consiga superar, pero, ¿y el carisma?. Una persona es carismática o no lo es. Es algo inherente a la personalidad de cada uno. Si no todos los políticos estarían en academias de carisma.

Sobre la creatividad, se puede trabajar en desarrollarla, orientarla hacia ciertos objetivos, pero desarrollas lo que dios te ha dado. Es decir, la creatividad viene dada y a partir de ahí cada uno puede llevarla hasta sus límites, pero esos límites y el punto de partida difieren en cada persona. Hay gente que con apenas esfuerzo es capaz de pensar "fuera de la caja", y gente que le cuesta un montón, y ya pueden entrenar lo que quieran, que su estructura mental es la que hay, y tarde o temprano se toparán con su límite, y puede que ese límite no llegue a darles para inventar e innovar sus rutinas.

Ojo, no digo que sea imposible. Digo que en la magia, como en la gran mayoría de cosas, se nace con más o menos talento, y con distinto talento y mismo esfuerzo y constancia, el que más lejos llegará será el que tenga más talento. Ah bueno, y luego ya entra en juego a quién conozcas pero eso ya es otra historia. Como decía aquel, "en los negocios de hoy en dia, no es tanto los conocimientos que tienes, sino a quién conoces"

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Pero, ¿a qué niveles queremos llegar?

----------


## Inmortal

*Bueno yo creo que si pero no necesitas tener talento desde el principio ya que puedes obtenerlo por medio de la practica
Ademas el 90% de las personas que triunfan profesionalmente es porque se dedicaron a lo que les gusta, es decir si nos gusta la magia tendremos cierta facilidad para hacerla, yo por mi parte desde niño eh tenido habilidad con las manos, la cual es indispensable en la cartomagia y en la numismagia (si es que asi se escribe la magia con monedas) 
Como todo arte el ilusionismo necesita practica, bye*

----------


## letang

Fragmento extraído de:
http://www.peope.com.mx/paginasweb/n...emotiva-vs.htm

Teoría de inteligencias Múltiples: Teoría que se ha estado desarrollando desde 1983 que reconoce la existencia de distintas capacidades y facultades. Muchas personas se oponen al uso de la palabra "inteligencia". Es posible hablar de "talentos", "competencias intelectuales", "procesos del pensamiento", "capacidades cognoscitivas", "habilidades cognoscitivas", "formas de conocimiento", y demás terminología análoga aplicable. Las personas tienen una serie de dominios posibles intelectuales que pueden desarrollarse, si están disponibles los factores estimulantes apropiados, explotamos estos potenciales en nuestro trato con una gama de personas y objetos. (Howard Gardner / Estructuras de la Mente). Son formas de pensamiento, que incorporan un conjunto de habilidades en un sistema que puede hacer cualquier persona. Sugiere la habilidad para simbolizar o describir ideas por medio de representaciones, dibujos, números y palabras. (Armstrong / siete clases de inteligencias) Se identifican dentro de las diferentes clases de inteligencias, la lingüística, lógico matemática, la espacial, corpo cinética, musical, interpersonal e intrapersonal, aunque hay quienes ya hablan de la espiritual, existencial y naturista.

----------

